# High TSH and US results w/nodule



## pastorman (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello all!

I am a 54 year old male. During regular physical in 11/2015 my TSH level was little high so my Dr. wanted me to come back in two weeks for more specific Thyroid labs. Also, my cholesterol came back very high. When those came back my TSH had increased to 3.5, which according to new guidelines is high? Because of that I was scheduled for Thyroid Uptake and Thyroid Ultra Sound 1/5/2016. The uptake came back normal but the US shows a solitary 5mm Heterogeneous Solid Hypoechoic nodule in the left lobe that was Indeterminate. My family Dr. has put me on 25mg of Levothyroxine and wants me to come back in 3 months to do labs again.

Over the past 6-8 months I have been very tired, cranky - (my wife says moody), joint pain, some weight gain, but not overly amount, a sore throat that would last less than 24 hours and waking up every night around 3:00 am and not going back to sleep.

Anyway, my concern is that my family Dr. sent me to an ENT who gave me about two minutes and told me not to worry about and if needed get another US in a year. Should I have asked my family Dr to have sent me to see an endocrinologist?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could share your specific lab results and the reference ranges? I think we could help you a bit more with that information.

Usually, any thyroid nodule under 1cm does not get loads of attention from people, even if it is solitary and solid. You should have regular ultrasounds to keep track of it. Were they able to imagine the nodule on the uptake scan?


----------



## pastorman (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks! Here are the latest labs

T4,Free, Direct 1.13

TSH 3.5 Previous - 2.53 (2 weeks earlier)

ALT (SGPT) 44 Previous - 58 (2 weeks earlier)

Thyroid Peroxidase TPO Ab 10

Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.2


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges?


----------



## pastorman (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry

Actual Reference Ranges

T4,Free, Direct 1.13 .82 - 1.77

TSH 3.5 .450 - 4.5

ALT (SGPT) 44 0-44

Thyroid Peroxidase TPO Ab 10 0 -34

Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.2 2-4.4


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, you free t4 and free t3 are a smidge low, but it's not horrible. I would imagine you'll benefit from a low dose of levothyroxine.

It would be ideal to get new blood tests at the 8 week mark, rather than waiting 12 weeks, but it isn't the end of the world or anything. You may need to bump up to 50mcgs, but you are on the right path.

Also, sometimes a dysfunctional thyroid can cause fatty liver disease that causes an increase in liver enzymes. The best treatment is getting your thyroid labs normalized.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

And getting your thyroid issues worked out should help your cholesterol levels, as well. Mine went back down to normal after I got on the right dose of meds.


----------



## pastorman (Jan 19, 2016)

Whoops - left off

Thyroidgnobulin Antibody <1.0 Range 0.0 - 0.9

using Beckman Coulter Methodology

All Labs done by LabCorp


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

And that TgAB result is good!

Most people have thyroid nodules and most of the nodules are nothing to worry about.


----------

